# Lining a dress-sewing question



## HOTW

ON I have a dress patenr fr my daughter and it says Liner material needed well nothing I have done has ever required a liner so what would I use? It's a cotton dress calico...what should I buy? I'm self taught and don't even own a book about sewing.


----------



## Shawna

If it's a cotton dress, I'd just use muslin for the lining. Just make sure you wash both pieces first so one or the other doesn't shrink up after you make it and pucker it!

Good luck on your dress!
Shawna


----------



## cc

Are you sure you want to line it? Sometimes it just doesn't make a lot of difference if you are using a cotton fabric but would if it was a more "clingy" type of material. What were the fabric suggestions on the pattern?


----------



## Karen

I'm wondering the same thing as cc. It doesn't seem to make sense to line a cotton calico. Check the pattern envelope for what types of fabric is suggested. 

Usually a lining is either done to either, improve the feel of the fabric against the skin (such as in wool); or to add body to thin or clingy fabric; or for an article that is reversible.

For beginners, it's always best to stick with the fabric suggestions so that the project will come out as expected. For instance, if a pattern calls for a knit fabric, you generally wouldn't want to do it in a cotton or even a light denim because it won't hang right and, will come out totally different in shape and not fit well. In fact, surprisingly, it won't be the same dress at all.  

This is, of course, based upon the pattern itself and it just takes some experience to learn whether or not you can get away from deviating from the fabric suggestions. Generally though, the fabric suggestions are right on the money for the style and cut of the pattern.


----------



## AngieM2

for that fabric, I'd almost bet that it's a sleeveless round or vnecked garment, and the lining is instead of the facings.

if this is the case, I use the same fabric, or something I think would be nice if a glimpse of it is seen when worn.

I've done quite a few little girl's dresses with the lined tops.

Angie


----------



## Shawna

AngieM2 said:


> for that fabric, I'd almost bet that it's a sleeveless round or vnecked garment, and the lining is instead of the facings.
> 
> 
> 
> Angie


This is what I figured the case was. If I don't have a nice compliment/contrast fabric, I use muslin.


Shawna


----------



## sewsilly

I line MOST of my daughters dresses and all of her skirts... simply because she doesn't like to wear slips. Dress flies on over undies and off she goes. I consider it five times faster than facing things and much neater and a nice professional finish. 

I often use a fun contrast fabric to line. So, a a blue gingham inside a blue dress, or a fun favorite skirt, which was madras plaid was lined in bright yellow. This is a medical student mind you, who often rides her bike to 'work/school' and yes, in a knee length skirt.

The first lining or two you do will be the learning curve... I recommend going ahead and making the leap... it's an amazingly useful and professional looking sewing tool.

dawn


----------



## Lynn Bodoni

Shawna said:


> If it's a cotton dress, I'd just use muslin for the lining. Just make sure you wash both pieces first so one or the other doesn't shrink up after you make it and pucker it!
> 
> Good luck on your dress!
> Shawna


 Wash the muslin in the hottest water you have available. Muslin is notorious for shrinking.


----------



## HOTW

To answer the questions the fabric suggestions were geogette or rayon those sort of flowy fabrics. She wanted cotton and I prefer it as it is a more casual look. So if I just use the same fabric to line the bodice its OK? I want to make her some nnice plain slips of light cotton, muslin as most polyester have awful lace and she scratches at them. I appreciate the help! Tomorrow I will be cutting the first dress as I finally have time to work on thsi project!


----------



## Shawna

_So if I just use the same fabric to line the bodice its OK? _

If you have enough to do that, then that's what I'd do!

Good luck! Happy sewing :dance:

Shawna


----------



## Lynn Bodoni

> So if I just use the same fabric to line the bodice its OK?


 If you have enough, and the print/pattern doesn't show through, sure. Usually a lining is made of a lighter, sheerer cloth that is a solid color. Georgette is suggested because it's thin and won't add too much bulk to the garment. Rayon feels great against the skin, however I've always found that rayon shrinks terribly and I won't buy it in an already made garment or as a fabric. Generally, I will only wear cotton, as many sythetics make me itch. I would simply line the dress in a plain lightweight cotton.

Don't forget that you can make scarves and fabric belts and scrunchies and bows and handbags out of leftover dress material.


----------



## HOTW

those fabrics are the suggested for the dress! Nothin was recommended for the liner which is why I have no clue! I have never lined anything I made which isnt much either but I have to start making her dresses because I cannot find anything that is age appropriate and classy! I do not like skins everywhere and she is so light skinned she needs to have a shoulder coverage. 

If I make her a nice slip that prvides coverage do I even have to line the dress?


----------



## sewsilly

HOTW,

No, you don't have to line the dress at all, but you will then have to face the dress, which takes a longer time (than lining) and often looks 'less professional'.
The lining eclipses the need for a slip, and makes for a cooler, easier, more comfortable garment. 

Sometimes, when we are relatively new to it, we 'worry' ourselves into thinking that something is far harder than it is. Have you read the instructions for lining?

From a stand point of some of us being able to offer help, can you share some other info? Like how old is this child? What pattern are you using? Sometimes, the commercial patterns that are meant for the sheer things like georgette, etc will not fit or flow well in a simple cotton.

I understand the issues of dressing a child to be age appropriate. Some amazingly easy and practical patterns (which are multisized, therefore useful for years) are these:

http://www.childrenscornerinc.com/

They do have a good selection of basics that go up in size to the larger sizes. These were the 'standards' of my daughter's wardrobe up until highschool. Like I said before, I'm still making her skirts and dresses (lined) and she's in medical school. A good basic pattern can be changed out in so many ways that it's ridiculous. Lots of these patterns are lined and the explanations and instructions are good and easy.

Unless you're somewhere where the child is going to need layers for warmth, I'd really, really consider lining the dress. You'll be surprised at how easy it is, how professional it looks and how much more finished and longer lasting the garment.

dawn


----------



## HOTW

She's almost 13 but getting a chest and prefers loose dresses. The dress is pattern B4220 by Butterick. It looks to me like a nice pattern a cotton will look good with and the lady at the fabric counter agreed. It really says nothing about lining except the directions for sewing it! Nothin about type of fabric which I find annoying.


----------



## sewsilly

AHA! Now we're getting somewhere... ONLY view A and B are lined as they are made of sheer fabric.

I believe if you look at the pattern layout sheet you will find pattern pieces for simple facings that may work. As this is a 'one hour' pattern the instructions should be easily read and understood. 

Proceed forward with your cotton. In a very short order you should have a dress!

dawn


----------

